# Rusty and Crusty kids bikes!  Mattel Bronco!



## Crazy8 (Oct 22, 2013)

Picked up a bunch of kids bikes about a week ago.  My favorite being the Mattel Bronco.  Needs a ton of work unfortunately and I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it.


----------



## jpromo (Oct 22, 2013)

Is that a 16" version of the Bronco? I've always assumed they were all 20ers. Interesting!

Also, another first.. a rear wheel on the front.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 22, 2013)

That tank bike in second photo from the left looks interesting. Curious as to the name on the head badge.

Dave


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 22, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Is that a 16" version of the Bronco? I've always assumed they were all 20ers. Interesting!
> 
> Also, another first.. a rear wheel on the front.





I measured the wheels and they are actually 14".  Yeah, I thought the front wheel was kind of funny too.  The wheels don't match, so I'm guessing the front is from another bike?

This is the mint version of my bike.  This is obviously a small child version.  Everything is different on it.


----------



## Crazy8 (Oct 22, 2013)

ridingtoy said:


> That tank bike in second photo from the left looks interesting. Curious as to the name on the head badge.
> 
> Dave




German Heidemann Works Hanover HWH.


----------



## azhearseguy (Jan 30, 2014)

1964 ad


----------

